# Pre 1910 7 UP Bottle?



## bamascavenger (Mar 28, 2008)

Please look at this amber squat bottle and tell me if you think it is pre 1910? Mine are marked 35 and 37 Nashville and Houston. Looks like 7 bubbles on label too instead of 8 bubbles.
 Thanks Folks, Terry.
http://cgi.ebay.com/VERY-RARE-Brown-7up-Bottle_W0QQitemZ120238946263QQihZ002QQcategoryZ37QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## acls (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Terry.  I know the label cannot be pre 1910.  The brand known as 7up was introduced in the mid 1930s.


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 29, 2008)

i wonder where they got their info from. pretty specific to mention 1913. i wish people would just say they don't know instead of making up their on story.


----------



## thesodafizz (Mar 29, 2008)

According to an article by Ron Fowler and Cecil Munsey in the _Soda Fizz_ (Nov-Dec, 2004), the Houston, Tex., Seven-Up company used the brown squat bottles in only 1937 with paper labels (and both ACL and paper labels in 1937.  The paper label bottles he mentions (all city names embossed on the bottom of the bottle) are: Charleston, S.C. (1937); Dallas, Tex. (1938-1939); Harlingen, Tex. (1937); Johnson City, Tenn. (1936); Knoxville, Tenn. (1937); Nashville, Tenn. (1937); San Diego, Calif. (1936) and Shreveport, La. (1937).   The ACL cities and years are: Dallas (1938), Houston (1936), Knoxville (1938), Nashville (1837 & 1938) and New Orleans (1937)..

 His article explaines: 

 "By far, the most curious and valuable of the 7-Up bottles of the 1930s are the seven-ounce amber ones which came in both the traditional 7-Up shape and the stubby-beer-bottle shape. Thanks to David Meinz, a Carlinville, Illinois, collector who studies such matters, we now know that amber bottles were used in at least ten cities: Charleston, S.C.; Houston, Tex.; Nashville, Tenn.; Harlingen, Tex.; New Orleans, La.; Shreveport, La.; Dallas, Tex.; Knoxville, Tenn.; Johnson City, Tenn.; and San Diego, Calif."

 The table he includes for each city with "stubby" bottles gives info for if they were paper labeled or ACL for each city, and the dates used.  At the end of his article, he mentions David Meinz again as well as Dennis Smith and Nan Thompson for having provided information for the article.  David and Dennis have both researched soda history extensively.  Cecil and Ron are also very specific about any information they put into print.   I don't personally know Nan Thompson.

 So, this bottle would date to 1937.

 I'm like John, where on earth did he get 1913 ?   Trying to sound like he knows what he is talking about, I guess.  Out of the 10 cities, I've seen San Diego bring the most money.  Nashville and Houston are the easier stubby bottles to find (at least in my area), and I've seen them run anywhere from $35-50 and on up to around $75 (not saying they got $75), but this guy has his opening bid at a penny short of $100.  I have had one from Knoxville and one from Johnson City, but that's because I lived in that area.  I've never seen one from the other cities, but that may be because I have some of them already and aren't really looking.

 For a copy of Cecil and Ron's  full article, email me and I'll send you a PDF of the actual article.  

 K


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 29, 2008)

kathy, did you get my message about my renewal?
 thanks, john


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Mar 30, 2008)

1913 ??  wonderfull   but it is a 1930's example   . wow   i learn something new every day  .  put on your waders  knowledge runs deep


----------



## bamascavenger (Apr 14, 2008)

I know this is not the arena for this.....Kathy, I lost the sodafizz magazine with the green cover on it. It had an excellent 7 up article in it! I MUST HAVE ANOTHER COPY. Can you please send me a subscription and a copy of that one that got lost! We were going to subscribe, but....It grew legs! We loved the magazine! 
 P.S. Anyone out there who wishes to sell theirs and put it in the auction i'll bid so the money goes to the site! email me   Thank you very much! Terry.


----------



## thesodafizz (Apr 17, 2008)

Ooppss....been slipping on reading what you guys were saying.   I have been working like crazy to get B&E to the printer so I can finish the issue of the Fizz I am way late with.  First of all, whoever sent renewal, I got a bunch of them and have finally made the deposit.   So, all that should be taken care of.   Next, I got the request for the PDF of the Seven-Up article, but by the time I read the email, I forgot what Seven-Up article it was I had offered.  Now I know - and now I just have to find that email again to send it.    Terry, I'll either give you a call (some other time than 2 am, when the house is quiet and I can type forum messages) or you can call me (828-335-7788) anytime you want to.....  I will get you a replacement for your wayward missing one - just need your address.   Please do send your sub tho, we need every one we can get because I want to go to a full-size pub, like B&E, and every sub I get is one sub closer to that goal.  My email is Kathy@thesodafizz.com (hopefully, easy to remember), so email any time you'd like.

 K


----------



## thesodafizz (Apr 22, 2008)

The article explaining Seven-Up bottles from "Tthe Dating Game" author, Bill Lockhart, I've uploaded it to the PSBCA website so anyone can see it because there's been so many questions regarding Seven-Up bottles lately.  It can be accessed (and printed out from the PDF file of the actual article, if you'd like) at: 

http://www.angelfire.com/zine2/thesodafizz/SevenUp_BLockhart.pdf 

 The other article, by Cecil Munsey and Ron Fowler, that gives more info on Seven-Up as a company as well as includes the bottlers that did the squat amber bottles (with a table of years and whether they were paper label or ACL) is also uploaded and can be accessed by this link: 

http://www.angelfire.com/zine2/thesodafizz/SevenUp_CMunseyRFowler.pdf 

 And the original article (about the back labels of Seven-Up bottles), also by Bill Lockhart, is here: 

http://www.angelfire.com/zine2/thesodafizz/SevenUp_Bottles_BLockhart.pdf 

 I hope this helps! 
 K


----------

